# castleton in peak district this weekend for us



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

were off to castleton in peak district on friday till sunday we drop down from manchester and when you get to bottom of hill past speedwell cavern turn left and we park on the right its flat and quite then walk into the village


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's a great place that I really enjoyed for the 3 years No 2 son was at Sheffield Uni. Unfortunately there is no kill-two-birds-with-one-stone reason to go at weekends now.

Have a great time.

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Me and Sal love Castleton. If it was summer and we had some spare money we'd be there with bells on!


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

We've had a couple of very pleasant trips to Castleton CC site.

There's a really nice walk - in the summer(!) - from behind Castleton up Cave Dale at the back of Peverill Castle and back across the tops to Blue John Cavern and down to where you are going to be parked. It could be very icy at this time of year and it is quite long if you aren't fit - about eight miles, if I remember.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

tuftey said:


> were off to castleton in peak district on friday till sunday we drop down from manchester and when you get to bottom of hill past speedwell cavern turn left and we park on the right its flat and quite then walk into the village


One of my favourite places ideal place just past the mine on the left ,if it warms up a bit might see you there
Rob


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

well its not to far for a nice weekend wiyhout any hassle no phone no tv noyhing


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

This is the Best time to go
Christmas light are cracking


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Dont forget for 3 weekends commencing the 6th Brass Bands are playing in the Mine in the evening.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

You can't beat a good brass band :wink: 


Tubby (whimsical not medical) Tuba


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Brass Bands*

I think you can. Thats non stop Brass Bands for a whole weekend, in the sunshine in Amboise last summer. About 6 playing for the Finale.

But if thats not available then one will have to do.

Steve


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

*castleton in peakdistrict this weekend for us*

when in castleton for the lights, go to little longstonevilllage . it is between castleton and tideswell look on the map. the villagers decorate there houses for christmas it is well worth the visit. i used to go there after the firms excusion to castleton christmas lights.driving a 12 metre coach. roads narrow but no problem . it is probely wise to ask locally as i have been retierd for a number of years and am not sure when they start.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

we should be there for just after 10pm tonight


----------

